# Need information



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Thought I would take a shot at asking for help. I need the upper set of jaws for the blade holder, all is missing save for one set screw on the left side. Let me know please if anyone knows where these parts may be available, thanks in advance, Clarkie. The 95 is the 24" scroll saw by Powermatic.


----------

